# Sign Language



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought this would be a good thread.
How many of yall know sign language?
Why did you learn it? How much do you know?

I'll start. 
I learned because my cousin is deaf. I dont know everything but I do pretty good.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I know about a fingers worth


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:haha:..... I know a little bit. I had a friend who was deaf when i was a lot younger.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good for you. That's a great thing to know. 

The only thing I can sign is "phone". After that I'm lost. I'd love to learn.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I know a decent amount. My son has a disability and his therapist thought it would be a good idea to learn how. He picked up on it faster than I did. He turned 3 Dec 4th so hes talking a good bit now. I dont have to sign that much anymore.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It's was easy to learn for me because I spent almost 2 months with my cousin and her best friend. Alot of things are not what you would think.








Learn tis first.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats true. I was blown away how far from obvious some stuff was hahaha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Then you get someone who can't spell and you're screwed


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

oh, like me? I suck at spelling.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Your posts look fine so far. Besides, you can just do what everyone else here does, blame it on the little keyboard on your phone (even if you're using a desktop) 

There are signs for words though, aren't there? Little kids can't spell so....


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes. Many, many, many, signs.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I learned the ABC's in elementary school. I still know most of it. I used to be able to do the star spangled banner.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I know very little, my wife has always been interested in it and took a couple of classes so naturally I studied with her. Then my oldest son came along and he has been late on everything including speech so the therapist told us that signing sometimes helps so we started teaching him. I doubt I could have a conversation unless it was about colorful farm animals lol.

On a side note d and f are the most difficult for me to remember which one is which.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny I always thought F-U was just the middle finger. That's not true according to the charge above 

All kidding aside - Hey Kid Rock, thanks for posting this. I think you have sparked an interest for me. I may just look into it.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

There is some website that will send you dvds to learn. Kind of like netflix, only free.I learned the easy way, I think. I got my cousin to teach me and every time I got it wrong she hit me.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmmm I'll have to try that with the kids


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Big D said:


> Funny I always thought F-U was just the middle finger. That's not true according to the charge above .


im happy im not the only one that thought too spell profanity when they saw the chart lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> im happy im not the only one that thought too spell profanity when they saw the chart lol


probably the Manitoba blood in us


----------

